# FS: moss's and others!



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mini Pellia on a small piece of wood. Look at hand for size reference. $25 SPOKEN FOR


















Anubias barteri var. nana "Golden" on a very nice small piece of driftwood there is 3-4 rhizomes. $20 SPOKEN FOR










Flame moss tied to rock $8 or 3 or more for $5 each










Forgot the name of this moss, it just grows, tied to rock. $4 each


















Echinodorus aflame, so far it hasn't turned green leaves on me! $20 each SPOKEN FOR










Anubias barteri var. nana "Golden" $10 each SPOKEN FOR










ADDED

I AM NOW RELEASING MY BLOOD VOMIT (Trithuria Sp)!
$15 each
2 for $26
5 for $60










Mini Tako
$20 each!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank some awesome and healthy plants, I like the echinoderms aflame!!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

PM coming......for the anubias


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

do you ever come out towards langley???


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> do you ever come out towards langley???


lol, sorry furthest i go would be to surrey central. Rare occasions will I go out that far.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Mini Pellia on a small piece of wood. Look at hand for size reference. $25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR, are you able to meet me at surrey central at around 12 in the afternoon on tuesday? The mini pellia is pretty much spoken for but I do have a few more pieces. The anubius "golden" on wood shouldd be ok.

Frank


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added blood vomit! AND MINI TAKO!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

not much left, many have been spoken for


----------

